# Apple TV et Airport



## Bladerunner (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

est-ce que Apple TV remplac eune borne Airport ?

Pour l'instant, je joue ma musique sur ma chaine dans le salon via une borne Airport.
 Pourrais je faire de même avec Apple TV ?

Merci


----------



## maousse (5 Juin 2007)

je suppose que tu parles de la fonction Airtunes de la borne airport extreme.

apple tv n'est pas un routeur comme une borne airport express.
Avec une borne express, le contr&#244;le de la lecture se fait depuis un ordinateur faisant tourner itunes.
Avec apple tv, la lecture se contr&#244;le depuis apple tv.

Mais en gros, c'est le m&#234;me usage: consulter le contenu d'un (ou plusieurs) ordinateur &#224; distance. Regarde sur le site web d'apple, c'est assez clairement expliqu&#233;, non ?


----------



## Logam (12 Août 2007)

Ca veur donc dire que la t&#233;l&#233; doit forc&#233;ment &#234;tre allum&#233;e pour lancer la lecteur d'une liste itunes ce qui ne remplace donc pas un airpot express. Dommage .


----------



## pim (12 Août 2007)

En fait rien ne t'interdit d'&#233;teindre la t&#233;l&#233; tout en branchant les sorties audio sur une cha&#238;ne. Mais alors &#224; chaque fois que tu voudras naviguer dans les listes de lecture, il te faudra rallumer la t&#233;l&#233; !

Sinon pour mieux comprendre ce qu'est un Apple TV, on peut le comparer avec un iPod vid&#233;o pos&#233; sur un dock universel avec t&#233;l&#233;commande Apple Remote, et reli&#233; &#224; un t&#233;l&#233;viseur. D'ailleurs ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; cet &#233;quipement trouveront peu d'int&#233;ret &#224; l'Apple TV, &#224; part une meilleure qualit&#233; de diffusion des vid&#233;os. En effet, l'Apple TV a le don un peu magique de transformer n'importe quellle vid&#233;o horriblement pixellis&#233;e en quelque chose de tr&#232;s regardable !


----------



## Logam (13 Août 2007)

Merci pim pour cette r&#233;ponse.


----------

